# Your dream dog?



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm just curious to what all the different answers and opinions are. 
What is your ideal dream dog. House size, yard size, cost of breed, set entirely aside, if you could hand pick everything about the dog... let it out on the line. 


My dream dog is a fawn male Boxer, with a deep dark black mask. Natural ears, of course, that lay perfectly around his smooshy face. 
Protective, but predictable. 
Playful, and goofy.
Totally aloof.
Also ETA: he will be awesome at Agility, and take great floppy jowl photos as he uns the course. 
he'll also be a great therapy dog, and wonderful with all people and other dogs. 

ETA round 3: he will also love trips to the lake and camping, and his recall will be amazing. 

Ugh, I will find him someday!

ETA: That aside, Annie is probably the best thing to ever happen to me. (don't tell my husband!) and I'd not trade her for the world, obviously.


----------



## mstngchic2012 (Jan 30, 2010)

My perfect dog would be a blue and white male APBT with natural ears (they add animation to their personality). He would be a great Personal Protection sport dog, and excell in weight pulling all while being a great family dog. He would also be a registered therapy dog and the perfect breed ambassador.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I would like a female, show quality Doberman Pinscher with a strong German line. Cropped ears and docked tail...traditional looks. I know all the debate about it, but to me a Doberman just doesn't look like a Doberman without the cropped ears and docked tail.

I want to be able to show her, while at the same time have her be a good family dog and protector. 

Could I have her by Monday please??? Thanks :wink:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

harrkim120 said:


> I would like a female, show quality Doberman Pinscher with a strong German line. Cropped ears and docked tail...traditional looks. I know all the debate about it, but to me a Doberman just doesn't look like a Doberman without the cropped ears and docked tail.
> 
> I want to be able to show her, while at the same time have her be a good family dog and protector.
> 
> Could I have her by Monday please??? Thanks :wink:


(not directed at you, of course, I just don't want anyone to jump on the controversial topic and ruin a just for fun thread!) :wink:I'm just going to ask NO ONE to make this a docking and cropping debate. this is a fun thread!

If that's their dream dog, don't be a dream crusher, you dream crushers!! haha


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm lucky because I pretty much already own my perfect dog, but I'm working on getting her to perfection status haha!

Ok in all honesty, I always pictured my perfect dog as being an 80 lbs black and rust male Doberman Pinscher (American and European bloodlines). He would already have his ears cropped slightly longer than medium, because I'm a bad person who loves the cropped look on Dobes. He'd be personal protection trained but also be a therapy dog (Corgipaws stole the idea from me, I swear!). He'd also be good at playing fetch, darnit! All of my dogs suck at fetch so far, I just want one that is good at it but not obsessed!

He'd be sweet and goofy but alert and serious on walks like it was his job to patrol the neighborhood. He'd be cautiously friendly with strangers, only accepting them if I told him it was ok, but not overly aggressive either. 

He would love to play with my dogs and snuggle with my cat (on her terms, of course). He would be great about me clipping his nails and manhandling him on a regular basis because my dogs get smooshed and flopped around a lot, it's just part of being my dog. 

And hopefully he'd fit the name Malachi, because I love it but have yet to find an animal it fits on.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My perfect dog? Hmm... Well, Amaya is pretty darned close! Haha. But she's got her flaws.

I have to go with my Siberian Huskies here. A female, dark red with the same markings as Amaya, perfectly straight ears, a really fluffy coat, and a curved tail that doesn't curl over her back. She would be of show quality, of course, but I can't help but love the adorable lazy tongue that Amaya has, so that will be her only non-show quality feature. She would be rambunctious, and playful, like Amaya, cuddly like Ryou, and I don't care if it's a burden sometimes, but just as smart as Amaya, but maybe less stubborn and more willing to listen. I would want her to get along with the cats AND the ferrets, so that way I could leave her in a room where the ferrets were out and not worry about her eating them (though I still wouldn't). Oh, and also a perfect recall, because my two go back and forth with theirs!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Rufus..........................................Best in show (Westminister) 2006


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey is my dream dog. I couldn't even imagine a better canine companion and best friend. She's a part of my soul :biggrin:

It will be hard to fill her shoes when she is gone, but I will always be a Dane girl!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

Yellow Labradors and Golden Retrievers are my HEART dogs. Gunther my Yellow Lab is a dream. Someday I hope to have a well-bred Golden with the stereotypical Golden temperament (not a backyard bred one).


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Harry Bradley.

God knows what breed. Shelter Dog that no one wanted but me. Perfect in every way I could have ever imagined.

(with paint on his ear a couple years ago)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the dream dog question so lighhearted and fun versus some of the topics yeah!:biggrin:

Well I did have one dream dog my Dalmatian Sparky she was a loving sweet dog miss her! Ok moving on have two dream dogs right now My chocolate lab Roxi and my ori pei Gordon her sweet personality his sweet smushy fave dream dogs!
Ok another dream dog that I actually want I love those Bernese Mountain dogs so huge so friendly so loving yes this is a dream dog I would love to own at some point another one because of the way they look just love the hairy beasts a sheep dog. So hairy (yes I know I ma the vacuum nut always striving for the perfect vacuum UGH) but I would love one of these also! They just have that look about them all hairy and cute! Now I really know nothing about their personality so I will believe they are wonderful haha! Oh and another (whew) St Bernard I have heard different things about them from loving to beastly burdens and just the look so sweet so big a fluffy! Well I do have a St. Bernard ceramic dog in my curio cabinet! My hubby's way of going well here you go and no your not getting a real one hahahahaha! Wow I have a lot of dream dogs here! Ok No more dreaming of these dogs or I will go crazy here with the thought I may never ever get them! Ha that was fun!:biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

LabbieMama said:


> Yellow Labradors and Golden Retrievers are my HEART dogs. Gunther my Yellow Lab is a dream. Someday I hope to have a well-bred Golden with the stereotypical Golden temperament (not a backyard bred one).


my perfect dog-
YouTube - A BROKEN FRIENDSHIP... SHANE ATTACKING ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i also like newfies and berners!


----------



## kimrisa (Jan 17, 2010)

I got my dream puppy in January--a red and white English Bulldog! He's the light of my life (aside from my kids, of course <g>


----------

